# Fluoro Leader Breaking



## BigTerp (Apr 22, 2014)

Starting messing with a fluoro leader this year and have been having issues with the leader breaking off at the hook end, so I gave up. I'm using Cabela's brand fluoro leader in 6# and 15# SpiderWire Stealth Braid. I use a uni-to-uni knot to tie my fluoro to braid and a improved clinch knot to tie my hook to my fluoro leader. Maybe my knot tying skills are lacking? Or I'm using the wrong knot? But I've never had issues with braid or mono breaking at the hook using an imporoved clinch knot. Fishing stained water of my local river, I don't think a fluoro leader is necessary, but once the river clears later this spring and summer I think a fluoro leader may be helpful. Any thoughts on why I'm having breaking issues?


----------



## redbug (Apr 22, 2014)

floro SUCKS!!!!! that's my thoughts I tried floro for a tournament and broke off 6 or 7 fish all on the hookest 
I have been told that because floro doesn't stretch I don't need to set the hook as hard. Well that doesn't fly with me 
When I set a hook I want to cross the fishes eyes.
I have also ben told that floro is very sensitive to heat and while cinching down the knot that if it isn't wet enough
the heat will cause it to break. I have had very few knots break on the hookset with mono and even in clear water the fish seem to bite 
I am sure that you will get lots of people telling you how great it is and if you use X brand and tie Y knot you wont have a problem 
I say if it aint broke my granddad used white line on his reels and caught fish 
so I say stick with mono cause FLORO SUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 22, 2014)

Not all floro is created equal (and BTW it stretches more then most mono - for some reason there is a myth about floro not stretching - it does, try it. Also, lots of test online will show you, anyway, I digress


I have tried a bunch of different brands, the only floro I will use for leaders is Seaguar - give some of that a try and I think you will be happy

Here are some tests results:

https://www.tackletour.com/reviewfpiintropg2.html


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

Captain Ahab turned me on to Ande Fluoro for leaders and no issues so far fishing for Stripers in the canal! 

The only thing annoying is the price..$20 for 50 yards or so.

Last year I tried 30 pound Berkley Big Game mono for a leader for like $8 for a big spool and it works good, no break offs yet…….


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the advice!!! May give it another shot with the fluoro I have being careful while tying my knots. If that fails I MIGHT give some of the other brands a try or, more likely, just give up on using a leader.


----------



## MikeSC (Apr 23, 2014)

I tie the same uni-uni knot but i use the polamar knot for the hook end. As already stated not all floro is created equal. So far using power pro braid (20#) with 10# PLine has worked for me.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 23, 2014)

What knot you guys use for the hook end was going to be my next question. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Butthead (Apr 23, 2014)

I too use a palomar knot at the hook end and have never had a knot break...knock on wood, ha-ha.
I use 50# PowerPro original and super slick with either 12# Trilene Pro Fluoro or BPS XPS Signature Fluoro.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 23, 2014)

Just bought some Seagur Blue Label 10# test from Ebay. Thanks for the encourgament :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349802#p349802 said:


> BigTerp » Wed Apr 23, 2014 9:33 am[/url]"]What knot you guys use for the hook end was going to be my next question. Thanks Mike.




If you see the tests I posted above a Uni knot seems to work best


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349769#p349769 said:


> Jim » Wed Apr 23, 2014 5:22 am[/url]"]Captain Ahab turned me on to Ande Fluoro for leaders and no issues so far fishing for Stripers in the canal!
> 
> The only thing annoying is the price..$20 for 50 yards or so.
> 
> Last year I tried 30 pound Berkley Big Game mono for a leader for like $8 for a big spool and it works good, no break offs yet…….



Capt Ahab never buys the small spools - I buy the main line only and refill my spools!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 23, 2014)

I few other tips for leaders that work for me


1. Always wet your knots (I actually draw them snug in my mouth); 

2. Unless the water is Gin clear - floro is not always beneficial - This, of course, depends on species, lure or bait used and conditions. I really only use floro for smallies in clear small water and tuna when chunking - Other then that, a mono leader has served me very well. I can tell you a few times when smallie fishing where a buddy without floro was not catching and I was and vis versa so it can make a difference,

I can also tell you about time when a buddy had 50lb braid tied direct and I had a floro leader and he caught as many or more.

GOOD LUCK and tight lines


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks Ahab


----------



## jigngrub (May 20, 2014)

Adjust your drag properly and that won't happen, drag should be set for the weakest link between the reel and hook.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2015)

I also used flouro for quite a while. Found that I had to continually keep changing out the leader to keep from breaking it on larger fish. Tying the same knots as most of you are. 
Finally said to heck with it and went back to mono leaders with my braid and it is a lot less headaches and doesn't seem to make the slightest difference to the fish. 
Know quite a few guys that go straight to the hook with braid as well and they catch fish just as well it seems.


----------



## Milehisnk (Mar 26, 2015)

I use fluorocarbon and fluorocarbon leaders on every rod right now. I've used a few different kinds, so far I have two that I like. I use Seaguar InvizX for most, and Sunline FC Flippin' for my flippin' stick. 

The myth about fluorocarbon not stretching has its roots in truth. Monofilament begins to stretch as soon as you start putting pressure on it. Fluorocarbon, on the other hand, takes a lot more pressure before it starts to stretch, but it is inelastic. Once fluorocarbon stretches, it stays stretched, so it is thinner and weaker.


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 26, 2015)

Picked up some Yo-Zuri Hybrid 4# test (6#+ break rating) for this year. Anxious to see how it works out. Got rather frustrated with braided line last year.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 26, 2015)

How did the Seaguar work?


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 27, 2015)

+1 For the Seaguar. I use the red label stuff from walley world for leaders. I use the Alberto special knot to tie to braid and a San Diego jam knot on the business end. A spool for 12$ has lasted me three plus years.


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 27, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> How did the Seaguar work?



Still had issues with it. Most likely more my technique than the line. Using 10# braid I'm used to being a little rough with it. But the braid even started getting on my nerves last year. Especially on my lighter rods/reels. Planning to get out for the first time this weekend. If the weather cooperates.


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 30, 2015)

Got out yesterday for a few hours with no luck. Am really liking the Yo-Zuri hybrid. After a few casts it has virtually zero memory. Also seems really strong for 4# test. I was getting snagged a good bit yesterday fishing tubes and I was able to muscle my lure free without breaking my line. It is nice and soft and not as finicky as braid, which was getting on my nerves last year!!


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 30, 2015)

I think most people's problems with fluoro are that they don't wet the line when you cinched your knot. Just like Cap'n Ahab mentioned, tighten the knot wet in your mouth - really get spit on it. Fluoro under a microscope looks a lot like sandpaper. Dragged across itself dry it acts like a saw blade.

I've used many different types of fluoro, some are better than others, but knots breaking is never my issue (usually stiffness/ memory are the problem.) I've used mainly improved clinch knots, regular old clinch knots and the trusty palomar with no issues. I've used viscious, berkley vanish, cabela's brand, seaguar (very nice stuff but you pay for it) and bass pro shops (the old pre-KVD label stuff was the best out there for the money IMO). I didn't like any of them spooled exclusively on a reel - too much memory - I prefer a fluoro leader on braid, but I will use the yo-zuri for a leader or by itself. I used to use it (10lb test) exclusively, flipping, pitching, cranking, you name it the stuff is fantastic. Now I've gravitated toward braid tipped with a fluoro leader for the combination of the cast-ability of the braid and the invisibility of the fluoro (too much visibility in the bass water in CT), but for straight up finesse gear I still will use all yo-zuri 10# clear for the sensitivity. The stuff lasts a LONG time. I'm still working off a bulk spool of 600yds that I bought off ebay 4 years ago and it's just as good as ever. Mono would be cracking in your hands at this point.

I can't say enough how I absolutely LOVE the Yo-Zuri for its strength and durability - flipping and pitching weedy brushy cover is nothing actually - I have caught every single salmon and steelhead I've ever landed (100+ fish), including numerous 20lb + salmon all from upstate New York from a rocky ankle deep stretch of river and not had it break on me and I'm only using 10lb test! We also caught 10-15lb steelhead using all the same gear on the same trip. Love it, love it, love it...

This one was only 17lbs (braid with a 4' 10lb test yo-zuri leader) but you can see how skinny the water is against my 6' tall brother:







And me (i'm ~6'3" for reference) kneeling in a pool on the outside of a bend in the river with a girl in the 20~25lb class with a steelhead on the stringer in the background - again - all braid with 4' 10lb test yo-zuri leaders:






No wire leaders despite the nasty teeth on those things - Yo-zuri is amazing stuff...the only thing i didn't care for it was in 4lb diameter on my ultralight gear it just had too much memory for the small diameter spool on my reel, but only really skinny mono or braid lays nicely on that tiny thing so I won't judge the line too harshly for that.


----------

